# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή ξύλινου κλουβιού

## Giannis_thess

Αποφάσισα αφού έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο τα απογεύματα μετά την δουλειά και αφού πιάνουν λίγο και τα χερια μου να προχωρήσω στην κατασκευή ενός ξύλινου κλουβιού.
Έκατσα λοιπόν το σχεδίασα και σήμερα πήγα και ψώνισα τα ξυλα.
Κόστος μέχρι τώρα 4 euro.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]



Σήμερα λοιπόν έγινε ο σχεδιασμός και η κοπή των ξύλων.   :Jumping0046:   :Jumping0046: 

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία. 
Έχεις σκεφτεί τίποτα για πάτους, σχάρα, συρταράκι;

Να περάσεις το ξύλο με κάποιο αδιάβροχο βερνίκι για να μη σαπίσει το ξύλο από τυχόν νερά!!!

----------


## Giannis_thess

Ευχαριστώ Εύθυμη !
Θα γίνει και πάτος και συρταράκι θα το δείτε αύριο που θα γίνει η συναρμολόγηση
Και μετά την συναρμολόγηση σειρά είχε το βερνίκωμα !

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλεια. Αναμένουμε δηλαδή επαγγελματική δουλειά!  :Happy:

----------


## Giannis_thess

Σήμερα σειρά είχε το άνοιγμα τρυπών...
Πολύ τρυπα ... 

 ][/IMG]

----------


## Giannis_thess

Τελικά έκατσα και ασχολήθηκα σήμερα με το δέσιμο του κορμού.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## than

Ωραίος,συνέχισε ...

----------


## Giannis_thess

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Θανάση !!!  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Giannis_thess

Σήμερα δεν είχα πολύ χρόνο να αφιερώσω έτσι κατάφερα να τελειώσω τον κορμό και να μπει και ο πάτος.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Το χεις !!!! Μπραβο !

----------


## nikolaslo

Νομιζω θα γινει τελειο μπραβο

----------


## Giannis_thess

Μπήκε η ταΐστρα περάστηκε το βερνίκι !!!  :: 
Αλλα αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα, δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά σύρμα 1,8 .  :: 
Μάλλον θα γίνει παραγγελια από το internet.

----------


## jk21

μια που βλεπω οτι εισαι ποδηλατης ,για ρωτα εκει που ψωνιζεις ... για ακτινες ποδηλατου αν ταιριαζει η διασταση

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συνονόματε καλησπέρα ... είναι προσβολή ένας άτεχνος σαν και μένα να κάνει υποδείξεις σε έναν ¨νοικοκύρη¨ σαν και σένα , όπως μαρτυρούν τα έργα σου , αλλά θα σκάσω εάν δεν το πω . Ο τρίτος  όροφος για μένα είναι υπερβολή . Εγώ εάν έφτιαχνα αυτή την ομορφιά θα σταματούσα στον δεύτερο όροφο .

----------


## Giannis_thess

Δημήτρη ίσος και να ταιριάζουν οι ακτίνες σαν διάσταση αλλα οικονομικά θα πονέσει η τσέπη .. Χάχα 
Γιάννη και ίσος να είναι και υπερβολή και εγώ πρώτη φορα καταπιάστηκα να κάνω ένα κλουβί...
Στο επόμενο θα μάθω από τα λάθη αυτού !!  ::  ::

----------


## Giannis_thess

Σήμερα τελειωσα και με τα συρταρωτά μέρει του κλουβιού. 
Έμεινε λοιπόν μονο το σύρμα.. που δεν μπορώ να βρω...

----------


## jk21

εννοεις δεν μπορεις να βρεις ισιωμενο ή γενικα δεν βρισκεις σε αυτη τη διασταση και σε κουλουρα;

----------


## Giannis_thess

Δεν μπορώ να βρω ούτε καν σε κουλούρα..   :Ashamed0001: 
Όλοι έχουν 1,5mm και μετά 2,0mm το 1,8 πουθενά...
Και το ερώτημα είναι τώρα περνώ 1,5 η το 2,0 ...  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καταπληκτική κατασκευή !!!
Πρότυπο θα μπορούσα να πω ...
Συγχαρητήρια και τυχερό το πουλάκι που θα μείνει !!!   ::

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δεν μπορώ να βρω ούτε καν σε κουλούρα..  
> Όλοι έχουν 1,5mm και μετά 2,0mm το 1,8 πουθενά...
> Και το ερώτημα είναι τώρα περνώ 1,5 η το 2,0 ...


εγώ λέω 1,5 mm κουλούρα, αλλά να το κόψεις πχ 5μετρα και να το τεντώσεις πριν την τοποθέτηση. Φτιάχνω και γω κάπου κάπου κανα κλουβάκι για τα γαρδέλια μου.......όταν με το καλό το τελειώσεις θα σου πω κάποιες ιδέες και αν σου αρέσουν να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις στο επόμενο που θα φτιάξεις. Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια πάντως, μπράβο!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

ο δημητρης ειναι φοβερος μαστορας στα ξυλινα κλουβια και οτι σου προτεινει η γνωμη μου ειναι να τα ακολουθησεις,θα σε βοηθησει σιγουρα!μπραβο σου γιαννη,ωραιο θα γινει!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> ο δημητρης ειναι φοβερος μαστορας στα ξυλινα κλουβια και οτι σου προτεινει η γνωμη μου ειναι να τα ακολουθησεις,θα σε βοηθησει σιγουρα!μπραβο σου γιαννη,ωραιο θα γινει!


κολλητέ.......για κόψε κάτι.......

----------


## kostas karderines

την αληθεια λεω!!! :winky: εμενα τουλαχιστον μου αρεσουν πολυ!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> την αληθεια λεω!!!εμενα τουλαχιστον μου αρεσουν πολυ!


γιαυτό και γω θα σου χαρίσω ένα!!!!! :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

το καλυτερο γαρδελακι θα βαλω στο καλυτερο κλουβι! :cool:

----------


## Giannis_thess

Κώστα Δημήτη Μαριε σας ευχάριστο πολύ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια.
Δημήτρη προτίμησα και πήρα τελικά 2,0 κουλούρα. 
Μου φάνηκε καλύτερο από το 1,5 και σαν πάχος και σαν εφαρμογή στις τρύπες.. Ελπίζω να έπραξα σωστά.
Θα ήθελα πολύ να μου πεις την γνώμη σου και να επισημάνεις τα λάθη μου..

----------


## dimitris_patra

Γιάννη 2mm σύρμα είναι κάγκελο για βαρυποινίτη!!!! αστειευόμενος το λέω......εγώ πάντως τελευταία βάζω σύρμα 1mm.
Αυτό που εγώ προσπαθώ να φτιάχνω είναι κλουβιά λιτά, με λεπτά πηχάκια και σύρμα ώστε να φαίνεται όσο το δυνατόν χωρίς εμπόδια το πουλί που είναι μέσα......

----------


## Giannis_thess

Το 1,0 mm είναι πολύ λεπτό και ευλύγιστο... 
Εγώ ήθελα μια ποιο στιβαρή και ασφαλή κατασκευή...
Να μπορεί να αντέχει την ποτίστρα τα κλαράκια..
Μπορώ να δω ένα κλουβί σου κάπου  ??

----------


## dimitris_patra

δες ένα με σύρμα γαλβανιζέ 1,5mm

----------


## Giannis_thess

Φοβερή δουλειά σου βγάζω το καπέλο !!!
Έχω ερώτηση στην οροφή το ξύλο τις καμάρας ροής του έδωσες αυτή την κλίση ?

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Φοβερή δουλειά σου βγάζω το καπέλο !!!
> Έχω ερώτηση στην οροφή το ξύλο τις καμάρας ροής του έδωσες αυτή την κλίση ?


αυτή η κλίση δεν μπορεί να γίνει σε ξύλινο πηχάκι......αυτό είναι πλαστικό απομίμηση ξύλου το οποίο ζεσταίνω και δίνω την κλίση που θέλω.......αν χρησιμοποιήσεις ξύλινο πηχάκι πρέπει να το βρέχεις και να το λυγίζεις λίγο λίγο για να μην σπάσει, και η κλίση θα είναι πολύ μικρότερη.......έχω και τέτοιο θα βγάλω φωτό να το δεις.

----------


## Giannis_thess

Ναι το κόλπο με το νερό το ξέρω. 
Αλα δεν κατάλαβα ότι είναι πλαστικό το πιχακι και μου έκανε εντύπωση η κλίση του !
περιμένω Φωτογραφίες ώστε να παιρνω ιδέες γιατί έχω σκοπό να κάνω κι άλλα κλουβιά.
Αν και πουλάκια τόσα δεν έχω αλα θα έρθουν στην πορεία και αυτά !!

----------


## dimitris_patra

δες και ένα ίδιο με το προηγούμενο αλλά με σύρμα 1mm.......το πηχάκι μοιάζει πολύ με ξύλο και μόνο από πολύ κοντά μπορεις να καταλάβεις ότι είναι πλαστικό....

----------


## nikolaslo

Πραγματικα παρα πολυ ομορφα τα κλουβια σας μπραβο και στους δυο.

----------


## Giannis_thess

Έπιασα δουλίτσα σήμερα πρωί πρωί..
Ελπίζω το βραδυ να σας το παρουσιάσω τελειωμένο !!  ::

----------


## dimitris_patra

Γιάννη σαν πρώτη προσπάθεια πάρα πολύ καλό!!!!......όταν το τελειώσεις θα δούμε μαζί κάποια σημεία .......και θα τα σχολιάσουμε.

----------


## Giannis_thess

Επιτέλους τέλος !!!
Έτοιμο να υποδεχτεί έναν καινούργιο ένοικο !!!
Δημήτη και οποιος άλλος θέλει περιμένω γνώμες και διορθώσεις !
Συνολικό κόστος κατασκευής μόλις 8,40 euro !!!  :Fighting0066:

----------


## dimitris_patra

Γιάννη συγχαρητήρια!!!! Σαν πρώτη κατασκευή πάρα πολύ καλο!!!! Τώρα που το τελείωσες πες μας τι βλέπεις??? τι θα άλλαζες στο επόμενο που θα φτιάξεις ώστε να γίνει καλύτερο και πιό σταθερό????

----------


## Giannis_thess

Ο σκελετός έγινε δυνατός πιστεύω με καρφάκια και κόλλα. 
Το σύρμα είναι 2,0 οπότε είναι ενισχυμένο. 
Αυτό που θεωρώ πως ίσως είναι λάθος είναι ότι στην οροφή ήθελε ακόμα ένα ξύλο στην μέση.

----------


## dimitris_patra

Γιάννη ένα ακόμα πηχάκι στην οροφή, όπως και συ διαπίστωσες  είναι απαραίτητο. Απ ότι είδα στο σχεδιο σου τα σύρματα στην οροφή είναι 23 cm......πολύ μεγάλο μήκος......
Θα σου πρότεινα  σε επόμενη κατασκευή σου να μικρύνεις την απόσταση στα οριζόντια πηχάκια.......αν τα τοποθετήσεις με απόσταση μεταξύ τους 8-9 cm ( 14 cm είναι πολύ) θα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις σύρμα 1,5 mm .........
Επίσης το πορτάκι........πιό ψηλά και στην πλευρά απέναντι από την ταίστρα.........
ΥΓ. αυτό το πορτάκι πως στηρίζεται ????.......δεν το καταλαβαίνω......

----------


## Giannis_thess

Ναι έχεις ένα δίκαιο για τις απόστασης...
Η μια κολόνα τις πόρτας έχει διαμπερές τρυπα και περνάει από μέσα το σύρμα που έρχεται από πάνω.
Την Δευτερα θα μπει κούμπωμα στην πόρτα.
Επίσης γιατί η πόρτα απέναντι από την ταΐστρα??

----------


## dimitris_patra

κατ αρχήν αυτή η πατήθρα που έχεις πάνω από την ταίστρα είναι λάθος......οι κουτσουλιές θα πέφτουν πάνω στην ταίστρα



το πορτάκι για πρακτικούς λόγους είναι καλύτερα να μπει πιό ψηλά και απέναντι από την ταίστρα.......ανοίγεις και βάζεις το χέρι σου μέσα......το πουλί έχει τον χώρο να φύγει προς την πλευρά της ταίστρας και δεν πανικοβάλλεται.......
βάζεις λοιπόν μιά πατήθρα ψηλά στην μέση του κλουβιού και το πορτάκι όπως είπα......και είναι πιό βολικά και για σένα και για το πουλί......

----------


## Giannis_thess

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες αυτές τις πληροφορίες και διόρθωσης.
Το επόμενο κλουβί θα έχει ποιο σωστές προδιαγραφές !!

----------


## dimitris_patra

αν όλη αυτή η διαδικασία σου αρέσει........σιγά σιγά θα βρεις μόνος σου τι είναι πιο πρακτικό και τεχνικά καλό ώστε να κάνεις τις διορθώσεις που θέλεις. Ψάξε και φωτό από ξύλινα κλουβιά στο διαδίκτιο να πάρεις ιδέες......

----------


## mpampists

Εγώ δεν θα έβαζα αυτές τι πλαστικές πατήθρες σε ξυλινο κλουβάκι χαλάνε την πολύ ομορφη κατασκευή σου....Μπράβο σου

----------


## dimitris_patra

Γιάννη, μιά ιδέα γιά το πορτάκι........ίσως πιό πρακτική......

----------


## Giannis_thess

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι Δημήτρη !! 
Ωραίο και έξυπνο κούμπωμα !!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

.......αυτός  ο τύπος ξύλινου κλουβιού δεν είναι δική μου πατέντα.........είναι το κλασικό πατρινό κλουβί που φτιάχνεται εδώ και δεκαετίες........με κάποιες μικρές διαφοροποιήσεις ανάλογα με τον κατασκευαστή.

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο Γιαννη πολυ ομορφο το κλουβαι σου.

----------


## Giannis_thess

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα !

----------


## nikolaslo

> .......αυτός  ο τύπος ξύλινου κλουβιού δεν είναι δική μου πατέντα.........είναι το κλασικό πατρινό κλουβί που φτιάχνεται εδώ και δεκαετίες........με κάποιες μικρές διαφοροποιήσεις ανάλογα με τον κατασκευαστή.



Δημητρη εισαι καλλιτέχνης ποτε θα πιουμε καφε;

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δημητρη εισαι καλλιτέχνης ποτε θα πιουμε καφε;


χαχαχα!!!! δεν πουλάω κλουβιά!!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Οχι δεν θελω να αγορασω κλουβι .

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Οχι δεν θελω να αγορασω κλουβι .


....αστείο ήταν φυσικά Νικο

----------


## teo24

Mπραβο ρε καλλιτεχνη,πολυ ομορφο...αντε και στο επομενο σιγα σιγα.

----------


## Giannis_thess

Ευχαριστώ πολύ θοδωρή !!!
Έχω ξεκινήσει ήδη και το επόμενο !!!  ::

----------


## Giannis_thess

Και να λοιπόν μόλις κατέφτασε και ο νέος ένοικος του κλουβιού !!
Ένα κοινό καναρίνι 3 μηνών.

----------


## mai_tai

Kαταπληκτικη δουλεια φιλε μου-Εισαι μεγαλος καλλιτεχνης

----------


## jk21

Μια ομορφη μερακλιδικη δουλεια !

αλλα οι πατηθρες ας ειναι το πολυ δυο και θα προτιμουσα ξυλινες απο πλαστικο

----------


## Giannis_thess

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Στέλιο και Δημήτρη.
Έχω σκοπό τις επόμενες μέρες να φτιάξω ξύλινες πατήθρες !!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφο το αποτέλεσμα! Να σου ζήσει και να χαίρεσαι το νέο σου φίλο!!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό να ξεκινήσεις και το νέο σου κλουβί.

Οι ξύλινες πατήθρες θα δέσουν καλύτερα με το κλουβί και είναι και πιο καλές για το ίδιο το πουλί!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια ειναι ευκολο να μου πειτε πως στερεώνεται το συρμα;

----------


## Giannis_thess

Εγώ έκανα τρύπες με τρυπανακι 2mm και έβαλα και σύρμα 2mm οποτε περνούσε ισα ισα και σφήνωσε δεν φεύγει από την θέση του.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Μπραβο Γιαννη! επειδη εφτιαξα και εγω για πρωτη φορα κλουβι, καταλαβαινω των κοπο σου.

μερικες ιδεες και απο εμενα.
την οροφη πιστευω για λογους αισθητικους και το κλουβι να ειναι ποιο γερο, θα μπορουσες στο επομενο να την κανεις με τρια ξυλα
και τα συρματα κατα μηκος. 
σαν αυτα.




εδω ειναι και το βιντεο #3
στις γωνιες τα ξυλα ποιο φαρδια, και οι τρυπες να μην βγαινουν διαμπερες για αισθητικους λογους.

εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν αυτες οι εσωτερικες ταιστρες γιατι λερωνουν και ειναι δυσκολες στο καθάρισμα ιδιος μεσα εκει που συρταρωνει η ταιστρα. στο ποιο πανω βιντεο μπορεις να δεις οτι αυτος το εχει ανοιχτο το κατω μερος του.

πριν κανεις τις τρυπες στα ξυλα θελει τρίψιμο με 150 η 200αρι γυαλοχαρτο για να μην εχει πορους το ξυλο. 
τις γωνιες στα πιχακια λιγο στρογγύλεμα γιατι μερικες φορες κανουν σκληθρες και μπορει να φυγη μικρο η μεγαλο κομματακι ξυλο.

μπορεις να βαλεις ποδαρακια 2 ποντων για να μην σου παλατζαρι το κλουβι οταν το βαζεις σε μια επιπεδη επιφανεια.
οπως εδω


δες και τα πιχακια της πορτας πως ειναι καρφωμενα.




 πιστευω ειναι καλυτερα η τρυπα-μεντεσες να γινεται καθετα στα νερα του ξυλου, παρα παραληλα γιατι ετσι σχιζεται ποιο ευκολα το ξυλο.

----------

